# Surfside Saturday June 11 - Need 1 Crew



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

I had a last minute cancellation so am looking for 1 more crew on Saturday. I've got a 25' cat w/ twin 150s and will be fishing 50+ from Surfside. Split fuel/bait/ice/incidentals and help clean up. PM if interested.


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

Spot filled - thanks


----------

